# Script Fest LA somebody??



## rulesoferick (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi everybody!

I know it's a little too soon but Im pretty excited because Im attending this huge event with a project I just finished with my friends. I would like to share the info with you so you can expose your work as well 

"Pitch Your Script to more than 120 production companies, agents, managers, financiers, and other industry professionals seeking material to option, and writers to hire, manage, and represent. This is our most popular event and sells out every year. Held on Sunday, May 21st 2017, you may pitch to as many companies as you can. Only 500 tickets are sold.

Please check back regularly to view this page. Below is a listing of the companies who have confirmed their attendance so far. You can click on each one to see their profiles, which will give you valuable information such as what they are looking for at this year’s event. Companies will be added as they confirm their attendance. More than 120 companies are expected to attend again this year."

Somebody interested?


----------



## rulesoferick (Aug 1, 2016)

*HERE'S MORE INFORMATION:*

*Website:*ScriptFest LA

*Date:* May 19-21, 2017

*Where:* at the Los Angeles Marriott Burbank Airport (2500 N Hollywood Way, Burbank, CA 91505)

*Cost:* Tickets from $300 to $750 

*Transportation:* LA Public Transportation (metro, buses), Uber and shuttle to lax special agencies.


----------

